

Bash script and / or vs. Python or Perl - GPostit

Hola.  I&#x27;m currently trying to decipher at what point should I include Perl or Python functions into a Bash script, or is there a better method?<p>i.e.(If you want to develop a script(s) that performs multiple functions like, Retrieve information from multiple websites, creating a file&#x2F;folder for each or saving them in an existing file&#x2F;storage, creating a log file&#x2F;folder for each instance etc..)
Also, I looking to develop an internet monitoring scripts that captures my internet traffic and logs and displays it on a small window.. So a discussion how how you guys would approach this and other scenarios like it would be a great help..  Thanks
======
ingracio
You could download your website using wget or curl, create a directory with
the timestamp and saving the snapshot to that folder. You could use tcpdump or
pcap and filter it by different criterias. Umh, is this your first assignment
in the new job? You can use many tools but simpler is better. no tienes por
que reinventar todo cuando existen las herramientas. Saludos

